# Are James Clack Cadillac GM warranties legit?



## gacl (Jan 22, 2019)

Hello everyone, I have seen some info on the dealer James Black Cadillac and how they sell the GM platinum protection for good prices. I called them and they quoted me wayyyy lower than whats on Chevrolets website and because of that I am a bit suspicious of its legitimacy. Is this the real deal same as what GM or Chevy would sell me? Also to purchase it, do they just take your card number over the phone or can you purchase it online? Once I purchase the GM warranty, will it show up on the website where you check warranty info, My Chevrolet? Thanks everyone!


----------

